# Benadryl or Valium



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I know there are some threads already on benadryl and valium and am reading them, but I'd like to know from those of you that have given benadryl or valium, could you tell me how it affected your dog?

Were they just sleepy for a few hours or most of the day? Any side effects?

I wanted to give Gucci something for the flight and drive. The vet told me he would prescibe valium, or I could give her benadryl, but I'd like to hear if anyone has any travel experiences with either one. 

Thanks!
Kara


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

We have experience with both, but not as a travel aid.

We've used Benadryl for allergy issues and, depending on the dog, it either made them a little drowsy or not at all. 

We do have a dog that takes Diazepam, which I understood to be the dog version of Valium. Is that what your vet is offering? If so, it definitely makes the dog loopy. We use it on our epileptic foster boy as an emergency med if he seizes. 

I hope this is at least a little helpful.

Wanda


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my vet does not approve of any medication for my dog when we travel. there have been problems in the past with small breeds not being able to adjust to the cabin pressure and if they are out of it because of a valium, not good. i give my dog benadryl only at home for his allergies. it usually makes him sleepy. i give him a 1/4 pill (he's 9lbs) and it helps with the runnny eyes and itching. there was a time when i gave him a slightly larger dose and it made him crazy, would not have been good if he was a pet in cabin! i recommend trying the benadryl now while you are home and see how it effects him.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> We have experience with both, but not as a travel aid.
> 
> We've used Benadryl for allergy issues and, depending on the dog, it either made them a little drowsy or not at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wanda. 
I think diazapam is just the generic name for valium, basically the same thing. I'm honestly leary of both... So who knows, maybe I'll end up not giving her anything!

I'm just trying to decide. 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

littlebuddy said:


> my vet does not approve of any medication for my dog when we travel. there have been problems in the past with small breeds not being able to adjust to the cabin pressure and if they are out of it because of a valium, not good. i give my dog benadryl only at home for his allergies. it usually makes him sleepy. i give him a 1/4 pill (he's 9lbs) and it helps with the runnny eyes and itching. there was a time when i gave him a slightly larger dose and it made him crazy, would not have been good if he was a pet in cabin! i recommend trying the benadryl now while you are home and see how it effects him.


Thank you. I've read that too about the valium. There seems to be 2 train of thoughts on giving it, and both are completely different...making it difficult to decide.

Thanks for letting me know the benedryl could backfire too. I want to hear the bad effects, especially!

Kara


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

My breeder recommended that we give Nico bonine (I think it's right near the dramamine in the drugstore) if he got carsick. She gave him half of a tablet before we left when we picked him up, and said it would probably result in him sleeping on the way home. Of course, we left before it had time to take effect and he threw it up in the first 5 minutes of our trip, so I never got to see bonine in action. Luckily since then Nico hasn't had carsickness so we haven't had to try the bonine.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Kara - maybe the Rescue Remedy would work for travel also - and it is all natural ... I can send you the site with info (I put it on the thread about "scary noises") if you would like


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Sunnygirl and Cathy,

I'm going to go read up on those now! You'll have to let me know how you like the Rescue Remedy. Although, if I want to use it, I better order it pronto!

Kara


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Kara - If you have a health food store near you, they usually carry it (I'm sure if you called and asked, they could tell you over the phone). We do have a couple of stores here, kinda close by, but with my schedule lately it would probably take me a month before I could get there!

I'm actually going to try it myself when it comes in, for my own anxiety. I'll let you know if it works!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Kara,
I have used the Benadryl and Rescue Remedy on my dogs, and the diazapam, Bonine, well, all of them I guess on myself! lol

The first time I tried the Benadryl was when we were on a long trip in the motorhome with Cooper and he got extremely anxious, I called my vet and that's what he suggested. He weighs 13 lbs and the first time I gave him a whole adult pill, which was 25 mg, and it knocked him out so that he dozed on my lap as we drove. It didn't last a very long time, maybe 3 hours total, at the very very most, and it acted quickly when I gave it to him. After that I gave him a childs chewable, which was much harder to get down him and half as much, 12.5mg I believe. It didn't slow him down much at all. I had no bad side effects from it and like I said, no lingering symptoms.

I had no luck at all with the Rescue Remedy.

When I used Bonine, it never made me sleepy, just kept me from getting sea sick, so that might work great if you have a motion sickness problem, but I don't really know about calming her down.

Last time I was at the vet I got a pill for Cooper for our next long trip. The vet said it would make his sleepy for about 10 hours and take about an hour to take effect. I haven't tried it yet but the name is Acepromazine. It's 10mg and he said to use 1/2 to 1 tablet.

Have a wonderful trip! Hope this helps.

Beverly


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Kara,
Benji is prone to motion sickness. He can handle 10-15 minute car rides without medication. His breeder recommended Bonine. Benji has not thrown up when he has been given Bonine for longer rides. I give him 1/4 of a tablet as 1/2 made him very drowsy. I give it to him an hour before our departure. I have never taken him on a plane.

My vet had recommended DAP spray to reduce anxiety, though it helped initially, it stopped working after a while. Someone had mentiond to me the DAP collar too and it really helped her dog.

DAP collar is available on various sites, here is one of them:

http://www.petexpertise.com/item--Dog-Appeasing-Pheromone-DAP-Collar--dap_collar.html

Hope this helps. Wish you a safe and pleasant trip!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Why are you wanting to give her something? Does she get sick? Does she not like the car? I never give mine anything for flying or driving! They always do fine, but mine are rather used to traveling.

Erin

You can always try drammamine (sp?). We had a lot of clients use it for flights. Which every you try, always give it at home first so you know how she is going to react.
Good Luck


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She gets so fussy just driving to work and back, I'm worried about how she'll handle a 2 hour flight, plus several 2 hour drives during the trip. Its not that I necessarily "want" to give her anything, I worry about things like that...but I also don't want her to be flipping out when I already have 7 human kids that I have to keep track of, and believe me...I have to keep a mental tab on where EVERYTHING is for all the kids, including my husband. Its ridiculous.

Kara


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

God love you, Kara! You will definitely have your hands full!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Maybe *I* am the one that needs to be drugged with valium! ound:

Drugging my human kids wouldn't work..they would be groggy and fight with each other and I'd end up carrying them too! ound:

Kara


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

My goodness. Good Luck with that. I would give her Benadryl, it is not going to make her woosy, just mellow. But give her some before hand so you know how she will react.
The dose is 1/2 mg per pound...I normally round up. 
GOOD LUCK
Erin


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Kara, I think drugging yourself is the only answer. That's what I'd do if I was travelling with 7 kids, an adult male kid and a pup.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Good grief! 7 kids and 1 hubby? I guess packing them on the plane and then you and Gucci catching the next flight is out of the question, huh? :biggrin1: 

Hope you all have a safe and fun trip! :wave: 

Wanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Kara, I think drugging yourself is the only answer. That's what I'd do if I was travelling with 7 kids, an adult male kid and a pup.


Amen, sister! ound:



The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Good grief! 7 kids and 1 hubby? I guess packing them on the plane and then you and Gucci catching the next flight is out of the question, huh? :biggrin1:
> 
> Hope you all have a safe and fun trip! :wave:
> 
> Wanda


That sounds HEAVENLY! Though, my husband would NOT go for such a plan. He can't handle even making lunch for all the kids if I'm not there! Last month, I tried to run to the fabric store for a sale and I came home. Gucci had almost choked on a hamburger patty, my son fell and scraped his leg up, and the twins spilled koolaid on the rug (where they weren't supposed to have ANY drinks or food) So, yeah...if I'm not here, it is chaos.

*sigh*

However, for 2 nights of the trip...Gucci and I get to stay in a hotel ALONE because our friends that we are visiting won't let us bring Gucci (their dog gets jealous) So, I will have a little peace and quiet. However, I hope no chaos ensues!

lol

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

The forst time I flew Asta I used a homeopathic remedy from a vet and it worked very well . It made me nervous though as he was really sleeping deeply and I worried about him and his breathing . I am not keen on giving a dog Valium -Try and find a homeopathic vet nearby .
I now do not use anything . I have tried rescue remedy - it does not make them drowsy just less anxious . You can repeat it if necessary .
Asta was stung by a wasp and I gave him Benadryl - it did not make him dopey or drowsy but it helped with the anxiety and the discomfort


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

_*"However, for 2 nights of the trip...Gucci and I get to stay in a hotel ALONE because our friends that we are visiting won't let us bring Gucci (their dog gets jealous) "*_

Whoa. I think that dog needs some socializing, maybe, ya think?? LOL

Yup, I'd definitely take the Valium myself, "accidentally" miss the flight while hubby and kids were on board and bring Gucci and myself to some spa where we can get pampered. No cell phones allowed. :biggrin1: Now THAT'S a vacation, my dear. ound:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thats what is so great about this forum, everyones great sense of humor:biggrin1: :biggrin1: You can always get a good laugh somewhere on here.

Kara, I would recommend if you use something go for the mildest one, you just needed to relax her, not knock her out. When do you go on your trip?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

*"Whoa. I think that dog needs some socializing, maybe, ya think?? LOL"*

We were told that their dog will completely regress on the housebreaking and pee and poop ALL over their house after any other dog has been in there. Have you heard of anything like that?

I'm not sure about how it interacts with other dogs. I guess I will find out! Maybe I will see if they can play outdoors? It is a Lab.

Honey, your idea sounds smashing!!! I sure wish we could go to a spa! But I'll take the few nights at the hotel alone w/ Guccho.

hehe

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow Kara,
Enjoy your trip (although with 7 kids, a hubby and a small dog, you'd better be going someplace VERY special). You may need a vacation to recover from your vacation! 

If it was me, I'd see how Gucci does without anything at first and perhaps have a couple of pieces of cut up Benadryl just in case. They could already be loaded into some yummy dog treats. If she starts to act anxious, give her a treat and in a few minutes she should calm down. I would agree with everyone who says to give her a sample dose to see how she reacts to it.

Good luck and have fun!

Susan


----------

